# Im seeing guardians og the galaxy everywhere now...



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know what it is, and that makes me sad because it seems pretty cool. 

Like...does it come from a comic? That's the impression I'm getting. I'm so clueless o^o
Edit: Update-it's from marvel I found out...I know absolutely nothing about marvel comics ;-;

Also, is the furry fandom obsessing over the raccoon character, yet?


----------



## King Dead (Aug 2, 2014)

It's a new Marvel movie, just came out last week. As per most Marvel Movies(that Marvel actually owns...) it's supposed to be pretty great. Haven't seen it myself but the trailer looked pretty promising.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 2, 2014)

Have you been hiding in a cave for the last few years? Marvel's movie verse is doing extremely well for itself at the moment. 

Rocket is not a new character, seeing as he's been in the comics for ages, but I imagine his popularity will spike massively due to the movie.

Personally, I loved it and thought it was amazing. Really reminds me of the way Star Wars used to be.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 2, 2014)

Is it bad to be obsessive over Rocket? I've seen the movie, it was pretty good.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Have you been hiding in a cave for the last few years? Marvel's movie verse is doing extremely well for itself at the moment.
> 
> Rocket is not a new character, seeing as he's been in the comics for ages, but I imagine his popularity will spike massively due to the movie.
> 
> Personally, I loved it and thought it was amazing. Really reminds me of the way Star Wars used to be.



Sounds awesome, it's been getting good reviews I want to see it

As far as being 'in a cave' I'm familiar with the movies, but the comics themselves I would have no idea about. I'm assuming most fans were born in a different era where you could get comic books cheaper. I haven't read any comic books simply because I have no access...plus I'm pretty sure I'm way behind on that anyways.

...oh! And I heard of rocket raccoon before, I never realized where it's from.



salmjaco said:


> Is it bad to be obsessive over Rocket? I've seen the movie, it was pretty good.



Not at all  I was just wondering, like taralack said, if there's be a spike in popularity in the furry fandom


----------



## Jayke (Aug 3, 2014)

Not at all  I was just wondering, like taralack said, if there's be a spike in popularity in the furry fandom[/QUOTE]Good. Personally I loved Rocket, which might be why I can't remember half the movie, I was too focused on him!


----------



## Taralack (Aug 3, 2014)

The MCU movies have been improving exponentially with each movie that comes out. I never thought I'd say Guardians was the best Marvel movie I watched after Winter Soldier (and I'm really biased toward it due to Bucky being in it) but it was.


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 3, 2014)

I know nothing about it, other than it has a raccoon. I'll watch it just for that.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 3, 2014)

Can't... Wait... For... Movie... 

(It comes out in 10 days here in France)


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 6, 2014)

This is my review for the film, I seem to have the minority opinion: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6001912/


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Cocobanana said:


> This is my review for the film, I seem to have the minority opinion: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6001912/



I saw the movie last night~ I didn't really feel the symbolism you point out in your review... Mainly because the character development and plot development felt so paper thin I don't think they worked as a representation of anything. All the characters, heroes and villains, were bland as oatmeal. The action was....middling, but the plot felt aimless and everyone's motivation to do anything felt weak.

The only real highlight of the film was Rocket Racoon's sadistic humor which did put an occasional smile to my face.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 6, 2014)

Cocobanana said:


> This is my review for the film, I seem to have the minority opinion: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6001912/



Looks like someone's taking a comic book movie way too seriously.


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 7, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Looks like someone's taking a comic book movie way too seriously.



Maybe you don't value your time and money (assuming you pay to see movies) as much as I do.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2014)

The movie is great, and that's the only thing I have to say


----------



## MysticSolstice (Aug 9, 2014)

I saw it earlier this week and it was really good. I loved rocket


----------



## Hewge (Aug 9, 2014)

I AM GROOT


----------



## Rekel (Aug 9, 2014)

I find a LOT of "great" movies to be bland or at least be full of bad writing.

Guardians of the Galaxy in general was a brilliant film.


----------



## Feste (Aug 9, 2014)

Definitely go see it. The best mass release of the summer most likely, probably the third best movie in the Marvel Franchise, and the second most memorable. Some of the jokes are forced, but its so much fun you won't mind.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 9, 2014)

Cocobanana said:


> Maybe you don't value your time and money (assuming you pay to see movies) as much as I do.



Perhaps (and yes, I know this just ISN'T ALLOWED!!!!), his measure of value is DIFFERENT than yours! =0 Shocking I know. But it's possible.


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 9, 2014)

Fernin said:


> Perhaps (and yes, I know this just ISN'T ALLOWED!!!!), his measure of value is DIFFERENT than yours! =0 Shocking I know. But it's possible.



You're right, I was snarky for no reason. People can have different opinions about the greatness of a movie. It is tough to stay calm when in such an overwhelming minority but I can work harder. I'm sorry.


----------



## shteev (Aug 21, 2014)

Cocobanana said:


> You're right, I was snarky for no reason. People can have different opinions about the greatness of a movie. It is tough to stay calm when in such an overwhelming minority but I can work harder. I'm sorry.



I just think it comes down to expectations and perspective. I, being someone who doesn't regularly watch movies, was captivated and enthralled by the fun that Guardians of the Galaxy had in store. However, having just read your review of it, I think that a fair amount of what you said makes sense, like the Disney-esque fake-out character deaths. The 9/11 connection that you made, however, is not something that I could pick up on. 

THAT being said, I generally try look past the small faults in movies and other kinds of media because I don't spend a whole lot of time consuming it and would rather enjoy myself then get picky and point out the faults. I can look past the problems because, hey, $40 for a night out with friends is reasonable as I don't go out and do these things that often, so if the movie I went out to see or the dinner I had wasn't spot-on perfect, I can look past the problems and find something else to enjoy.

And in my eyes (and my sister's, she came with me) the movie was a blast.


----------

